

TechMeetup alongside Startup School - daleharvey

There a few of us scots invading SF for the startup school, so to get the most out of the trip I think it would be a good chance to meetup with some of the local tech people outside of startup school and see what everyone is working on (and to show everyone what we are working on).<p>there are 3 things that would need to be sorted, date, venue and format<p><i>Date:</i> the sunday after might be the best?<p><i>Venue:</i> I have talked to some poeple and noisebridge looks like a good candidate.<p><i>Format:</i> since startup school will have all the big keynote type talks, I think this should be quickfire talks, three 5 minute talks about your startup in a row, then a 20 minute break for socialising, and do that two or three times?<p>hopefully we can get some pizza and more importantly beer :) on the go.<p>Does this sound good? if you think a different venue/date/format would be best then just say nothing is set in stone. any anyone who wants to present their startup, speak up :)
======
daleharvey
for a bit more of an idea about what I was thinking about,

<http://techmeetup.co.uk/blog/> are meetups that are ran in scotland by hassy
and sam collins, we have had a good few bunch of speakers so far and its been
incredibly useful just knowing what everyone is up to, the pizza and beer help
as well.

------
jlees
Could be fun. We're planning a big tech event in Scotland for next year if
anyone fancies coming over to reciprocate! ;)

------
mathie
Sounds like an awesome plan to me. I should be around at least 21st-28th, but
I was kinda hoping to catch a football game (just because I've never seen a
real one before) on the Sunday. Still, Tech Meetup would trump that if it did
happen to clash.

------
enra
I would be definitely interested.

Btw there is bunch of guys(startup people, entrepreneurial students etc)
coming from Finland to visit the Valley roughly 23rd-31th, so some of our guys
could perhaps attend and even help to organize the meetup.

~~~
AhtiK
I'll be in CA from Oct 20th to 28th and would be definitely interested in
joining. Coming from Estonia, close to Finland.

------
allenwhitt
not a scot, and not from the area, but still interested!

